# 72 Lemans to 70 Gto Front



## southcitytongan (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi,
I recently bought a 72 Lemans Sport Convertible project car. I want to do the 70 Gto front conversion. I've been doing research on how to do this and alot of searching has taken me to threads on this site so I joined. From searching. I found that I need front fenders, front bumper, hood, and radiator support. I know that the endura bumpers are pricey so i was thinking of getting the fiberglass bumper. Anyone have any experience with fiberglass bumper. About the fenders, any fitment issues with repo fenders and ideas on good brands and can 72 fenders be patched up up front where it differientiates with the gto fender. I can get the radiator support off ebay and a hood from craigslist. I know Lemans are pretty cool by themselves but I definitely want the Gto front. Also I cant and do not plan on finding a donor GTO. Anyone who has done this before who can help with instructions or tip would be greatly appreciated. Thanks for yourguys help


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

did'nt 72's have the air extractors (vents) behind the front wheels too?


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Why invest the money to build the dead wrong car? Back in the day everyone just painted the chrome bumper body color and pressed on, but the 70 GTO hood doesn't fit the 71/2. Good luck on your build.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

FVN and Glasstek both have the parts in fiberglass, it wont be fun mounting the headlights and you wont have any crash protection, but its possible to do it. VFN has the one piece fronts for $770 or so. The reproduction front fenders are $500 each and need some definite rework so the marker lights fit decent, the hood will bolt to the fenders the same, but the 70 front ends are very different. Everything on the 70 GTO is that year only in regards to the front end, I think the only thing that will interchange is the inner fender wells.

If you are a skilled body man and fabricator you could recontour the fenders you have to fit the 70 front end, but the amount of work you would have in them would probably be more than buying glass or repops. Original GM 70 GTO fenders bring big money in decent shape, so unless you want to have $5k -$10k in the front end, and you are dead set on doing the front end swap, you will need reproduction stuff.

Look at the fenders you have and look at this one. The difference is where the chrome bumper goes near the marker lights. You have to fill that in and get the body lines right, not a simple thing.









Finding a front bumper in good shape is a pain, I have been looking for 15 years now and I really dont want to go fiberglass for it, at least not on this one.

You do realize the 70 bumper is very heavy and it makes it difficult to get traction with all that weight so far ahead. Mine will roast the tires at 35mph like its standing still and it wouldnt hook decent even with slicks. If you want the look, well its possible. I have two others I plant to build, a T37 and a Sport LeMans, neither will get the GTO front ends even though the T37 is going to get a glass front end to make it light.

I vote for keeping it a LeMans too, but I will post any pics of my 70 you need if you really want to change it. In my opinion its a lot of cost that could go to buying a real GTO. They are still out there and not completely out of their minds in prices. I had to pass on one for $2500 this summer, I really wanted that car too...


----------



## Doug Willinger (Nov 6, 2017)

Aesthetically I like the idea of combining the 1972 GTO fender air extractors to a 1970 GTO front clip.

Has anyone done that yet?


----------

